# A+ big tube hunter



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Been looking for powerful slingshot that fits my hand well and this one caught my eye. 
My only reservation is the grip looks a little small for my hands. Any of you guys used this one?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you can always wrap tape or para cord around a handle to make it bigger or laminate some wood on it to make it bigger.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have one and caught a rabbit and porcupine with it, and 5/8 steel. The hole at the bottom is a pinky hole. Perry from A+ will happily answer any questions you have, he's helped me out a lot with questions I've had with his products. The slingshot should be plenty big, I just ordered the smaller big tube hunter also.


----------

